
Sir Ian McKellen's Lord of the Rings Production Blogs - mhb
http://mckellen.com/cinema/lotr/990820.htm
======
myth_buster
It's a great read.

Web archive link as the blog faced hug of death this weekend.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20190609094448/http://mckellen.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190609094448/http://mckellen.com/cinema/lotr/journal.htm)

Ian post on 20th anniversary.

[https://twitter.com/IanMcKellen/status/1215709543272812544](https://twitter.com/IanMcKellen/status/1215709543272812544)

~~~
Aaronstotle
I recall him mentioning these posts on some of the bonus content that came
with the movies, cool to see it pop up again. Thanks for the archive link,
site is under heavy load it seems.

------
dadarepublic
This intro line and supporting one are fantastic:

>There is a general assumption that the main professional concern of actors is
the parts they play. That is not true of this actor...

>It's rather that I invariably look at the job as a whole - who will direct,
who will be cast, how long will it take,do I want to work in Leeds (or Toronto
or now Wellington)

I would venture to say that I bet quite a number of actors have been burned by
wanting to play a role so bad they didn't look at the endeavor as a whole.

Ian is a true legend. Thanks for posting!

~~~
mzs
probably so

[https://twitter.com/data_bayes/status/1209350964232237056](https://twitter.com/data_bayes/status/1209350964232237056)

>I would venture to say that I bet quite a number of actors have been burned
by wanting to play a role so bad they didn't look at the endeavor as a whole.

------
LunaSea
Reading the title a bit fast I almost had a heart attack thinking that he had
passed away.

------
_bxg1
> never having imagined that I would ever play any sort of wizard

Strange to hear from the most wizardly living actor I can possibly think of

~~~
toyg
“Wizardry” wasn’t a popular thing in theatre and movie circles for most of his
career, particularly in Britain.

------
Ididntdothis
If you haven’t seen it yet, his episode in the show “Extras” is fantastic.

~~~
user982
"Peter Jackson comes from New Zealand, says to me, 'Sir Ian, I want you to be
Gandalf the wizard,' and I said to him, 'You are aware that I am not really a
wizard.'" \- [https://youtu.be/7DtlTeheCjk](https://youtu.be/7DtlTeheCjk)

"Never have I laughed out of place, ever." \-
[https://youtu.be/lWM4xiEbmgo?t=366](https://youtu.be/lWM4xiEbmgo?t=366)

------
biggestlou
Blog, not blogs

~~~
netsharc
Some people (many Brits) think each blogpost is called "a blog".

The design is quite adorable, I'm surprised it's being maintained by a
professional [http://www.keithstern.net/](http://www.keithstern.net/)

